# pics of arg b&w and custom enclosure



## mr.tegu (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

AWESOME enclosure! And what a pretty tegu! Good job!!!


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you, Im a carpenter so i had most of the tools i needed to built this thing inside deminsions are 7' by 3' by 3'. Do you feel this will be large enough when the tegu is fully grown?


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, that looks really great. I'm working on an enclosure right now. I hope it comes out that good...it's smaller for a beardie though, 5' x2' x2'

Yours is really nice.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

oh wow i would of never thought that a beardie needed a enclosure that size, my buddy has one in like a 2' by 2' square glass tank, If you have any questions about building your enclosure feel free to ask me, It seems for most that the doors and plexi glass are the hardest part.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll have questions for you soon enough then! Hehe. I'm planning on building an entertainment center but with cages and a place for a TV and such for the living room when I move out. 

Also, bearded dragons as adults should be at LEAST in a 40 gallon breeder, but bigger is always better.

And to answer you question on the dimensions. Typically you want to go with 8 ft by 4ft by 4ft, but I don't see why your's would be bad as long as he/she gets some good exercise outside of the cage.


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 19, 2008)

mr.tegu said:


> oh wow i would of never thought that a beardie needed a enclosure that size, my buddy has one in like a 2' by 2' square glass tank, If you have any questions about building your enclosure feel free to ask me, It seems for most that the doors and plexi glass are the hardest part.



Tell me about it!!!!! We didn't make it square so we had to scrap the sliding door part and make them regular doors instead LOL...we live and we learn. This was my first wood project. 

My beardie is a spoiled princess. She probably could have made do with a 4' enclosure. No offense but 2x2 might be WAY too small.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, 2' by 2' does sound too small. I've got a baby in a 40 gallon, and he'll have a custom built cage that will probably be 4' by 3' by 2' (tall).


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

hey all thanks for the comments, Just to save some heart breaks my buddys beardie is only 14'' inches or so, im sure he will get it a bigger home when needed, he knows way more about them then i do so im sure he wont keep him stuffed in that tank to much longer.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

I've got pics on this forum somewhere...hehe. Just the tegus are hibernating (except for one, which I'm keeping awake to put more weight on her) and my camera has no film yet. 

Here are topics with my pictures:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1896&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1675&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1691&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1547&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=</a><!-- m -->


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

*LOOKS GREAT*

NICE PICS OF YOUR TEGU LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

UP IN THE TREES HUH


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

lol well thanks, I'm flattered  I'm almost always wearing a bandanna, hehe


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

WELL OK GOOD JOB ON THEM


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha, I'll work on that.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 19, 2008)

DONT KNOW HOW TO USE CHAT


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

Click here: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/chatroom.php">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/chatroom.php</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice pictures and thanks for sharing, you have a nice looking tegu too.  

One thing does worry me a bit about your set up though. The heat rock, I don't like using them without using a thremostat with them, they are well known to over heat and burn reptiles.


----------



## lotsareps (Dec 19, 2008)

someone got me one of those dreaded hot rocks. i haven't taken it out of the box but i'm thinking if i cut the cord and using it as a rock to bask on for young beardies or something


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2008)

lotsareps said:


> someone got me one of those dreaded hot rocks. i haven't taken it out of the box but i'm thinking if i cut the cord and using it as a rock to bask on for young beardies or something



That will work, and be much safer then plugging it up.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for the replies, i randomly check the surface temp of the hot rock with my heat gun, it runs about 110-120 kinda hot i guess be its his/her/ favorite place to hang out. But BOBBY if you think i need to unplug it i will because my other basking spot is perfect temp so i wouldnt miss it


----------



## akward_silence91 (Dec 20, 2008)

dang i was going to point that out. God call, Bobby. and nice cage. I'm finishing my big cage today. He's now 28 in! yay!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even notice it. Yeah, I'd unplug it.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 20, 2008)

WELL OK THEN I WILL TAKE IT OUT A.S.A.P THANKS ALL FOR THE ADVICE, {more wasted money!!}


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 20, 2008)

No problem. Yeah, it sucks, but you can still use it as a basking spot!


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 20, 2008)

this is true a 30 dollar fake rock,lol


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 20, 2008)

lol yeah


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 24, 2008)

rock unplugged,redecorated taking a bunch of logs out due to rapid growth,eating me out of house and home,calcium w/o D3,vits,everythings still good and GROWING!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

well my tegu ate his first full grown mouse today at about 2 1/2 to 3 months old. my tegu was about 9 inches when i got it in late october 08. so in 2 months i have weaned it from insects, to full grown mice. CRAZY HUH!! he/she is about 25 inches long, 3 inches wide. i will post some pics in a few days so you all can see the growth rate from about 3 weeks ago when these enclosure pics were taken.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome cage bro! I'm gonna try to build a cage the size as yours. How much did it cost to build this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 19, 2009)

hey bro thanks for the compliment on the cage, it cost just about 300 dollars, but i accidently bought oak corner bead and molding at 1.50 a foot so you could build it for around 250.00 i bet if you get the 0.35 a foot corner bead and molding.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome thanks! This size will be perfect for my room. I hope I can find all the tools I need. lol


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 20, 2009)

to be honest the only major tool i used was a skill-saw. you can rent them daily at home depot/lowes if you dont own one. let me know if you have any questions about it, and the doors for most people seem to be a struggle. just make sure everything is square and plum first and its super easy.


----------

